# Ok to set shower shelves with grout instead of thinset?



## ghutch (Oct 3, 2013)

My contractor says he's learned "a trick" from experience that it's better to use grout in place of thin-set to adhere ceramic soap dish and corner shelves to Duroc on shower walls. He said the grout sets faster than thin-set and provides less chance of heavier shelves (which mine are) from falling and damaging the tub before cured. He assures me he's demoed a test to prove the concept and fixtures adhered with grout in place of thin-set were as hard or harder to remove than those adhered the traditional way with thin-set.

Any pros ever heard of this method before? Is it valid, or should I insist on thin-set to adhere shelves to the walls?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If you are talking about adhering the soap dish/shelves with grout -
to cement board.
Nice trick! -
Don't know anyone who would do that.

Wait to see what someone else says!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't know why he wouldn't want to use thinset. As far as the soap dish or shelf falling, that's what they make duct tape for.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i am a thin set guy
just check your shelf manufactures instruction


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

"Trick" or not, I'd never put up shower shelves with grout. I've heard of some dumb things, and that one makes the list.


----------



## Streeter1981 (Jun 18, 2013)

I hung up four shelves in my shower during my remodel, and used thin-set as per the instructions. Then of course grouted the gap in between the tile and the shelves after the thin-set cured. 

Those shelves are not going anywhere, that's for sure, and it sure seemed to be the right way to do it as they were going in!

I'd stick to thin-set ... if you want the shelves to stick.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Ceramic fixtures can be installed using unsanded grout. But do not try it with sanded as it has less "sticky" to it. I often used to set fixture that way especially when doing a tub enclosure. I'd set the soap dish and towel bar set after grouting the walls so they were not in the way. Works great, especially if you make a few holes in the backer for the grout to anchor. 

However most people want corner dishes these days and I think it would be difficult to leave the proper space and still get the corner dish in there. So they're installed with thin set as I set the tiles. Keep the fixtures dry and tape.

So, are you talking about straight shelves or corner shelves? Sounds like corner shelves from your posting. Is he gonna mix unsanded grout and set them while installing the tiles? 

Is he using regular thin set mortar that comes in a bag? What waterproofing method is he using?

Jaz


----------

